# Article: Introducing 1920 Caffe UK



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at https://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?477-Introducing-1920-Caffe-UK


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I reckon their advertising spiel, could apply to any small/family Italian roaster wishing to enter the UK market.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Love Italian Coffee, may well give them a try. (Probably not the 100% Robusta though...)


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

No prices on the website though.


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

Did anybody get prices for their coffee?


----------



## 1920caffe (Nov 17, 2017)

JonR said:


> Did anybody get prices for their coffee?


Good Evening. Apologies for the delay in responding. We are still learning on how to use the website correctly. If you would like any pricing information, please feel free to fill out the form on our website which comes directly to us. We are based in East London so when we know your address, we can give you an accurate cost. As a guide, our costs start from £7.99 for 100% robusta to £15.99 for 100% Arabica. These prices do not include delivery. We hope to hear from you soon. Kind Regards. 1920Caffe.


----------



## 1920caffe (Nov 17, 2017)

Rob666 said:


> Love Italian Coffee, may well give them a try. (Probably not the 100% Robusta though...)


Good Evening Rob666. Sorry for the delay. Still learning how this site works. Please contact us via our website submission form which comes directly to us and we can see what do for you to try some of our coffee. We hope to hear from you soon. Kind Regards. 1920Caffe.


----------



## 1920caffe (Nov 17, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> I reckon their advertising spiel, could apply to any small/family Italian roaster wishing to enter the UK market.


Good Evening espressotechno. You are not wrong. We are exactly that. An authentic traditional Italian product with no bells and whistles. Just good quality everyday Italian coffee. Kind Regards. 1920Caffe.


----------



## Sheena_Lance (Jan 24, 2018)

I saw your website,i hope you don't mind but just a few suggestion, I think it would be beter if you make your website a woocemmerce, or like a webshop and try to put prices on your prodct,so customer's can easily press the button and purchase.


----------



## 1920caffe (Nov 17, 2017)

Sheena_Lance said:


> I saw your website,i hope you don't mind but just a few suggestion, I think it would be beter if you make your website a woocemmerce, or like a webshop and try to put prices on your prodct,so customer's can easily press the button and purchase.


Thank you Sheena. We are looking at improving our website in the near future. Much appreciated.


----------



## dizzy78ro (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi,

Anyone tried their beans? I was trying to access their website just now but it comes up with an error (503 - server busy at the moment) . I can't seem to find any other posts in the forum or am I missing something? Also on their Facebook page there are no more posts since 2017. Are they still in business?

Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------

